# Exo Terra Nano questions



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Now that I'm almost 'done' with my 29 gallon paludarium, I am already feeling the need to do another build. I'm REALLY liking the idea of doing a super simple, clean micro terrarium, possibly to enjoy on my desk at home, where I work. I probably won't be putting any animals in it.

I want to go mega basic, with a carefully selected piece of wood decor, and maybe a max of 3-4 plant species. I like the idea of the clean look, where you really focus on the simple beauty of a few choice things.

Anyway, I was wondering what you guys think of the Exo Terra Nano. The thing I like about it is the integrated accessories and how easy it is to make a 'system'. I am just looking for the tank, and the light that goes on top. Is the light that matches the nano 'bright enough' or of the right spectrum to grow some plants? Other than that, any comments, experience, advice? Are there other systems that are simple like it? I like the nano's single panel front. I don't like the ones with the double doors as it seems distracting to have a seam down the center.

Oh, also is the rock background removable? I've not seen it in person so I'm not sure how realistic it is, or even if I want a rock background.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

And put what in it? The nanos are pretty small. Too small for a frog. How bout a mantis?


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

I looked at those before as well. Id think only invertibrates would be able to be housed in a terrarium that size. I would definitely lean toward a mantis (especially an orchid mantis) if you wanted something in there. Or you could just put Giant Orange Isos inside.

Other than that, i think its a great idea (i will probably be doing the same thing here soon). You can have a false bottom, or just LECA. And build up your substrate from there. Orchids might be tough (i have no experience with them) because i hear they need decent air circulation. Since its so small you might want to drill a drain hole to make your life a little easier, but thats probably overkill.

As for lighting, im not familiar with the hood at all or what it can fit.

Good luck and post pics so i can steal ideas!


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Now that I'm almost 'done' with my 29 gallon paludarium, I am already feeling the need to do another build. I'm REALLY liking the idea of doing a super simple, clean micro terrarium, possibly to enjoy on my desk at home, where I work. I probably won't be putting any animals in it.
> 
> I want to go mega basic, with a carefully selected piece of wood decor, and maybe a max of 3-4 plant species. I like the idea of the clean look, where you really focus on the simple beauty of a few choice things.
> 
> ...


It would be too small for a frog, even a thumb.
I would make a cool desktop terrarium though.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

He said he was not looking to put animals in it..


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions so far...anybody have any experience with the nano? Does anybody know if the integrated light fixture is bright enough to grow any plants? Any other ideas?

thanks ...and yes, I was thinking plants only, terrarium (For _now_.....muhahahaha!!)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I've seen them set up and the bulb seems to put out enough light. I will have spiny flower mantis and Indian flower mantis available soon if you want to put something of appropriate size eventually.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

the bg is removable, its just foam. Ive seen a pacman froglet in a nano tall. We all know thats just for the time being they get fat like big macs lol.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

frogparty said:


> I've seen them set up and the bulb seems to put out enough light. I will have spiny flower mantis and Indian flower mantis available soon if you want to put something of appropriate size eventually.


I just googled those mantis...wow those things are intense! 
How does one keep those? Food source? Temps? Etc?
Still not sure whether I want fauna or not, but I'm interested to learn more.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Temps like darts but a bit warmer for breeding. They lime humidity but not quite as much as darts. Screen lids but misting a few times a week. Fruit flies to start when little, but house flies, crickets or small roaches when bigger. I wouldn't sell any offspring that weren't at least a few molts old


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have orchid mantis, dead leaf mantis and ghost mantis as well, but they're still a few months away from breeding age


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I am pondering mantids for the 30 that I just set up, so I'll be interested to see if you might use them for this idea. I have never kept them before.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm hopelessly addicted to them now. Check out mantids that like a bit higher humidity like the flower mantids, acanthops, orchids or even ghosts. Orchids prefer flying prey to crickets so I feed houseflies that I hatch out from pupae I buy online. The flower mantids and Acanthops take down crickets no problem. The ghosts will eAt crickets, but prefer flying prey. 
The mantid community is really cool, ands mantids are so damn crazy awesome... I have more types of mantid than frog now


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ghost mantids, Acanthops and Indian flowers can be kept communally if the are kept well fed, spiny flowers and orchids should not be kept together


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I was hoping for something that I could keep communally since the setup is larger. I had my eye on ghosts already. If you think of it let me know when you might have those Indian flowers available.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No problem! I have 2 ootheca incubating now, so after they hatch and molt once or twice they will be ready to ship


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow. Looks like I know what Im getting for my 12"x12"x12" orchid exo. Thanks guys!


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Whaddya guys think, can I put this in the nano?










 

But seriously, those mantids are pretty awesome. In fact, talking about these mantids has piqued my interest regarding insect keeping. There are apparently a _few_ species of insects in the world  so maybe there are some good options. Stick insects are looking pretty sweet to me right now.

Only problem is I am temporarily living with my brother and his wife and I don't think either of them would appreciate a giant bug in their home.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Whaddya guys think, can I put this in the nano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it isnt any type of bug. Its a gorgeous bug!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That's insane!!!


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

frogparty said:


> That's insane!!!


What? That little ol' bug on that hand? Pfffft. They get bigger than that! Giant weta. Search that on google. Apparently they recently found the largest one ever. Fed it a big carrot then let it go. Creeeeepy yet awesome.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Giant Weta, World's Largest Insect, Photographed In New Zealand (PHOTO)


----------

